# Drill.or gas ice auger????



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a drill.powered or gas ice auger...which is best?or making one if I can find a 2/stroke gas engine..it be easy..if I can find an 2 stroke verticle shaft engine....keep it cheap..cause I'm a cheap ass.lol...

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a propane and love it


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Nil’s Trekker and any 18v drill. You will never look back.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I use a Dewalt 20 volt with a clam plate. One has a 6" lazer the other has a 8" nils. I will be probably be selling a couple gas augers closer to ice season.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'am going to sell my StrikeMaster Lite 8 incher and prolly my FL20 in November.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

ress said:


> I'am going to sell my StrikeMaster Lite 8 incher and prolly my FL20 in November.


OK I'll be watching for it...and those gas augers when they come up forsale


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Depends how many holes you would drill. With the amount of ice we normally get in Ohio a drill most times would be fine. I have a 4 stroke gas auger I use when I need it and love there is no mixing of gas.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Depends how many holes you would drill. With the amount of ice we normally get in Ohio a drill most times would be fine. I have a 4 stroke gas auger I use when I need it and love there is no mixing of gas.


Amount of holes I drill depends if the fish are there....I got 2 8in ice augers.one older.one newer...sometimes I make nimi look like swiss cheese.some days I drill 2 holes...

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Friend has a Jiffy, 9" propane that hasn't drilled 30 holes yet, 1 st tank of propane. 350.00 if anyone is interested. I have a 18 Milwaukee fuel and a 8" k-drill, love it but 20" of ice and my propane jiffy's comin out too. I have had 0 problems with the jiffy at -20* outside either. Cuts like butta !!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I use a Dewalt 20 volt with a clam plate and a 6" Nils Auger. Love it.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Milwaukee drill (2704) and 8" Nils here. Kovac drill adapter to pair auger with drill. I love it and can drill a ton of holes on one 5ah battery. I have a Jiffy Pro Lite 4, but I'm not sure if I'll ever use it again to be honest...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Do the clam plates have a set of gears in them to make it easier on your drill or is it just a better way to get two hands on the auger?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

They don't have gears and it's nice having both hands on it when it breaks through. Last year there was a guy we passed on the way out that said he would never switch from gas. We heard him move and pull the rope to start his a quite a few times before he he came over to use mine.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

No complaints whatsoever....running a Milwaukee 2704 M-18 fuel, a 6" lazer auger, and Clam plate. It's a beast !


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Milwaukee M-18 hammer drill paired with a 8" k drill. Cuts like Butta !!


----------

